# Zappa DVD's



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

There are a couple of Zappa DVD's out there. The Dub Room Special and the Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation. Anybody ever seen these? Either one worth picking up?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> There are a couple of Zappa DVD's out there. The Dub Room Special and the Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation. Anybody ever seen these? Either one worth picking up?



I haven't seen either but I sure would like to pick up a copy of Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation.

How bad could it be?:bow:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I haven't seen either but I sure would like to pick up a copy of Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation.
> 
> How bad could it be?:bow:


I've got it, it's worth it. Very interesting. Dweezil does a great job breaking things down.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> I've got it, it's worth it. Very interesting. Dweezil does a great job breaking things down.


Dweezil?


I thought Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation would have been a concert DVD with FZ himself, or does the Dweez just do narration preface stuff?

Nothing against Dweezil, but I'm more interested in FZ himself.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

From what I can gather, the Apostrophe/ONS one is a dcumentary type thing, which includes live footage as well as a breakdown of the two albums. So Dweezil does some narration I guess.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's new out this year, so I believe Dweezil put it together from Frank's massive collection of live recordings. 

Apostrophe/ONS

http://barfkoswill.shop.musictoday.com/Product.aspx?cp=971_4044&pc=ZPAM13DVD

About the Dub Room Special DVD

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dub_Room_Special

The Dub Room Special CD

http://barfkoswill.shop.musictoday.com/Dept.aspx?cp=971_4039


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Dweezil?
> 
> 
> I thought Apostrophe/Overnight Sensation would have been a concert DVD with FZ himself, or does the Dweez just do narration preface stuff?
> ...


It is an album break down. When they are listening to the masters and breaking down what is happening on each track, it's Dweezil. When they are showing old footage, it's Frank.

Don't thinnk of it as a concert disc or you will be disappointed. It is an analysis of a great album, and it's pretty clear that they did it way after Frank died. FWIW they did a damn good job and it's interesting stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Do they include any full length songs from live footage, or just pieces.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

just pieces. It really is an analysis of the album. It's not about showing Frank shine


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

http://stage6.divx.com/videos/search:zappa


----------

